
Scaling Bitcoin Milan Day 1 Video - jlrubin
https://scalingbitcoin.org/event/milan2016/#remote-participation
======
jlrubin
Lots of really cool technology presented. Recommend watching TumbleBit and
MimbleWimble talks, very promising developments.

~~~
luck87
In the afternoon, also Lightning Scalability, Sidechain Scaling, Timestamping
are good topics.

